# Mallard Ducks



## rem887 (Nov 10, 2011)

I was just wondering if the big northern mallards have moved down from the north


----------



## landinggearDRC (Feb 25, 2009)

we shot them up last week! they are there but are migrating thru also


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

It would help if you said where you are from :wink: We layed into them last weekend in northern SD


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

A ton moved in Tuesday through Wednesday night with the north winds, including widgeons and teal, and a pile of greenies. Went out Thursday and had a tough go at it, much water froze, and had to repattern the birds that were left: They were around again towards the end of the day when it warmed and the wind switched west, southwest-did not see the smaller ducks on Thursday, but good groups of snows.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

We could not find any of the big northern mallards but were able to bag some of the medium size western mallards and one of the small southeastern mallards as a bonus.While the big nothern mallards are fine,if you can hit it when the XXXL Northwestern mallards are here it is AWESOME!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No such thing as a big northern mallard.....they are all the same where ever they are.They are just fully feathered out by now.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

tilley said:


> We could not find any of the big northern mallards but were able to bag some of the medium size western mallards and one of the small southeastern mallards as a bonus.While the big nothern mallards are fine,if you can hit it when the XXXL Northwestern mallards are here it is AWESOME!


LMAO :rollin:


----------



## murphdog (Nov 24, 2011)

there coming in to lake winnebago, big ones to boot


----------

